# Teichbelüfter vs. Springbrunnenpumpe



## Corny80 (27. Apr. 2013)

Hallo!

Was ist eigentlich besser, also was bringt mehr Sauerstoff in den Teich? Eine Springbrunnenpumpe oder ein Teichbelüfter (mit 4 Sprudelsteinen z.B.)?

VG,
Corny


----------



## Joerg (27. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichbelüfter vs. Springbrunnenpumpe*

Hi Corny,
der Teichbelüfter mit Sprudelsteinen.
Unter Druck lässt sich Sauerstoff deutlich besser einbringen als an der Luft.
Übertreiben sollte man es nicht, da ab 1m Tiefe die Gefahr der Gasübersätttigung besteht.


----------



## Corny80 (27. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichbelüfter vs. Springbrunnenpumpe*

ok. wie tief sollte ich die sprudelsteine dann im sommer hängen, alle gleich oder unterschiedlich? und weniger als 1 m also.


----------



## Joerg (27. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichbelüfter vs. Springbrunnenpumpe*

Hi Corny,
du kannst sie alle auf die gleiche Tiefe hängen.
Im Sommer sollte die Übersättigung mit N² weniger stark ins Gewicht fallen als ein Sauerstoffmangel.
Die Belüfter nur nach Sonnenuntergang zu betreiben ist eine gute Option.
Tagsüber produzieren die Unterwasserpflanzen genügend Sauerstoff.


----------



## Corny80 (27. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichbelüfter vs. Springbrunnenpumpe*

ok danke. dann werde ich sie alle ca. 40 cm tief hängen.


----------



## lollo (28. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichbelüfter vs. Springbrunnenpumpe*



Corny80 schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich besser, also was bringt mehr Sauerstoff in den Teich? Eine Springbrunnenpumpe oder ein Teichbelüfter (mit 4 Sprudelsteinen z.B.)



Hallo,

die Bewegung der Wasseroberfläche bringt den Sauerstoff am besten ins Wasser. 

Beim Einbringen mit einem Sprudler treibst du das für Pflanzenwachstum erforderliche CO² aus dem Wasser.

Klick hier


----------



## Nori (28. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichbelüfter vs. Springbrunnenpumpe*

Ich würde sagen, dass bei einem 15000-er Teich gar keine zusätzliche Belüftng notwendig ist - zumindest nicht im Sommer, im Winter als Eisfreihalter schon.

Ich belüfte in der der Nacht lediglich meinen Filter (das __ Hel-X und die natürichen Biomedien), da ich von 22.00 Uhr bis 6.30 Uhr die Filterpumpe abgestellt hab.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Joerg (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichbelüfter vs. Springbrunnenpumpe*

Hallo Lollo,
das Austreiben des CO² ist sicher eine der Nebenwirkungen einer starken Belüftung.
Sauerstoff lässt sich unter Druck aber deutlich besser einbringen als nur das Bewegen der Oberfläche.

Da tagsüber genügend O² durch die Unterwasserpflanzen produziert wird, lasse ich meine Belüftung nur im Sommer und Nachts im Teich laufen.
Man sollte insgesamt Bedenken, dass CO² nur für die Unterwasserpflanzen wichtig ist. (Auch für die Fische!)

Die Schwankungen im PH Wert, durch das Austreiben von CO², halte ich in Grenzen weil ich den Filter ständig ein wenig belüfte.

Die Fische gewöhnen sich recht schnell an die besseren Verhältnisse. Bei mir war die nächtliche Belüftung mal ausgefallen und sie schnappten nach Luft am nächsten Morgen.

Ein hoher O² Gehalt ist von Vorteil, wenn die Fische gut wachsen sollen.
Ansonsten verbrauchen sie einen großen Teil ihrer Energie für das atmen.


----------



## Lucy79 (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichbelüfter vs. Springbrunnenpumpe*

bei uns wird nix belüftet...


----------



## Teichlandschaft (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichbelüfter vs. Springbrunnenpumpe*

Bei mir lüften Über die Sommersaison ein Wasserall und zwei Oase Swimskim 25. Ausserdem kommt durch den Helx-Filter ja eh schon O² angereichteres Wasser in den Teich. 

Im Winter lasse ich mit einer Pumpe und zwei Steinen den Eisfreihalter belüften, die Steine bleiben zur Unterstützung drin bis die Pflanzen richtig anfangen zu wachsen. Bisher habe ich noch keinen Fisch an der Oberfläche gesehen, der nach Luft geschnappt hat und die 5 __ Störe sind auch putzmunter. 

Prinzipiell bin ich der Meinung von Jörg, dass man eine Belüftung mit Steinen o.ä. einer Wasserfall- oder Springbrunnenbelüftung vorziehen sollte. Und das gerade wenn man einen (zu) hohen Fischbestand hat.

mfg

Heiko


----------



## lollo (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichbelüfter vs. Springbrunnenpumpe*



Teichlandschaft schrieb:


> Prinzipiell bin ich der Meinung von Jörg, dass man eine Belüftung mit Steinen o.ä. einer Wasserfall- oder Springbrunnenbelüftung vorziehen sollte. Und das gerade wenn man einen (zu) hohen Fischbestand hat.



Hallo,

dieser Meinung bin ich aber nicht,  und viele andere auch nicht. siehe auch hier.

Belüftet mit Sauerstoffsteinen wird nur zur Eisfreihaltung im Winter, ansonsten wird die Oberfläche durch einen Wasserfall, und an heißen Tagen zuzüglich von drei Quell - und Sprudelflächen bewegt.


----------



## Teichlandschaft (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichbelüfter vs. Springbrunnenpumpe*



lollo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> dieser Meinung bin ich aber nicht,  und viele andere auch nicht. siehe auch hier.
> 
> Belüftet mit Sauerstoffsteinen wird nur zur Eisfreihaltung im Winter, ansonsten wird die Oberfläche durch einen Wasserfall, und an heißen Tagen zuzüglich von drei Quell - und Sprudelflächen bewegt.



Wie sagt man so schön? Zwei Ärzte drei Meinungen. 

Naja und Viele??? sooo viiiiiele sind ja da auch nicht  und wie ich schon geschrieben habe, meine Fische scheinen sich wohl zu fühlen. Ob es nun an der Luftpupe oder am Wasserfall liegt, ist mir und den Fischen egal glaube ich

lg Heiko


----------



## lollo (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichbelüfter vs. Springbrunnenpumpe*



Teichlandschaft schrieb:


> Wie sagt man so schön? Zwei Ärzte drei Meinungen.



Hallo Heiko,

da ist was dran, habs am eigenen Leib erlebt. 



> Naja und Viele??? sooo viiiiiele sind ja da auch nicht



das war ja auch nur ein Beispiel aus 2006, aber benutzte mal die Suchfunktion. 
Eigendlich wiederholen sich die Beiträge ja jedes Jahr immer wieder, weil ja neue User dazu kommen.
Siehe auch hier, da ist es auch erklärt.


----------

